# Job



## ddd-shooter (Aug 6, 2013)

Warning: what follows is a Christian's account of Job. It will self- reference the bible to explain a question asked of the bible. 

Eternal, spiritual things are much more important to God than temporal, physical things. We were spiritual before we were physical  
From here, one can see why losing stuff just isn't important to God, if it serves to bring you closer to God. I believe Job's children went to heaven, and other humans chose to kill them in a raid. 
There is a huge lesson to be learned in finding out that even if we are "perfect" or complete in our lifestyles, we cannot meet God's standard. We are not God. In his image, but not God. Too often, we think too highly of ourselves and need reminded we were created for fellowship with God, not replacing him with ourselves. We all need that exi stential fulfillment that only comes with finding that whichw we were created for. Job even admits in chapter 42 that he had heard of God, but had not seen him until the story had transpired  sometimes those things which seem terrible can serve a great purpose.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 6, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> I cannot say who goes to heaven or he11 if they haven't been introduced to Jesus. The Bible says those without the law will be judged without the law.
> See post 147 on this thread.


 You say this in one thread and in this thread your telling us Job's children went to heaven.............
Nobody in the OT knew Jesus or met Jesus or believed in Jesus. How did they get to heaven?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 6, 2013)

bullethead said:


> You say this in one thread and in this thread your telling us Job's children went to heaven.............
> Nobody in the OT knew Jesus or met Jesus or believed in Jesus. How did they get to heaven?



I'd say being Job's children, they were of the household of faith. 
I would say all those who died in faith before Jesus got to heaven. In faith being the key word there. 
I cannot say for certain though, as ultimately that is God's  judgement. 
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 6, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> I'd say being Job's children, they were of the household of faith.
> I would say all those who died in faith before Jesus got to heaven. In faith being the key word there.
> I cannot say for certain though, as ultimately that is God's  judgement.
> Sorry for the confusion.



You would say....
Sounds like opinion. What is the real answer?
Where are all the Jews that died that followed the Torah then and now?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 6, 2013)

bullethead said:


> You would say....
> Sounds like opinion. What is the real answer?
> Where are all the Jews that died that followed the Torah then and now?



There are scriptures. Particularly Hebrews 11. 
Romans 2. 
It is by faith we are saved. Even the Jews who follow the Torah had and must have faith. 
I can post a lot of scriptures if you like. I simply did not because it seems to turn most off rather quickly.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 6, 2013)

The Lord gave and the Lord has taken away;
    may the name of the Lord be praised.”


God, in a wager with the devil, let all manner of ill fortune befall Job, the greatest of which his whole family was killed.  

God let it happen.  

Knowingly.  

To prove a point.

Tell me again what I am supposed to take from this fable?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 6, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> There are scriptures. Particularly Hebrews 11.
> Romans 2.
> It is by faith we are saved. Even the Jews who follow the Torah had and must have faith.
> I can post a lot of scriptures if you like. I simply did not because it seems to turn most off rather quickly.



Yeah the scriptures are used all the time for "pro" examples and skipped when they directly counter the "pro" examples.
Scripture is Okay if someone wants to address all scripture.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 7, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> There are scriptures. Particularly Hebrews 11.
> Romans 2.
> It is by faith we are saved. Even the Jews who follow the Torah had and must have faith.
> I can post a lot of scriptures if you like. I simply did not because it seems to turn most off rather quickly.



So in your interpretation of those scriptures, faith in Jesus is not needed to get into Heaven, faith in God will do it....is that right, sort of right, incorrect...?


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 7, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> The Lord gave and the Lord has taken away;
> may the name of the Lord be praised.”
> 
> 
> ...




Im pretty sure you and I get the same thing from it.

When you factor in that he supposedly knew the outcome, he knew what Job was going to do and he still NOT ONLY killed all his kids anyways. He didnt even do a parlor trick, the kind he's so fond of, and bring them back to life. Wow.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> There is a huge lesson to be learned in finding out that even if we are "perfect" or complete in our lifestyles, we cannot meet God's standard. We are not God. In his image, but not God. Too often, we think too highly of ourselves and need reminded we were created for fellowship with God, not replacing him with ourselves. .



Pretty much the same point of the Fall in the Garden.  You can do anything here you like, except play God.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 7, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Pretty much the same point of the Fall in the Garden.  You can do anything here you like, except play God.



ddd, semper fi,

Is the Garden of Eden literal or metaphor?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 7, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> The Lord gave and the Lord has taken away;
> may the name of the Lord be praised.”
> God, in a wager with the devil, let all manner of ill fortune befall Job, the greatest of which his whole family was killed.
> 
> ...



You will die one day. Do you know the one who can give you eternal life? 
The things of this world are not able to fulfill our needs existentially. 
Our life consists of more than the stuff we possess or the family we have.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> ddd, semper fi,
> 
> Is the Garden of Eden literal or metaphor?



Why do you ask.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 7, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> ddd, semper fi,
> 
> Is the Garden of Eden literal or metaphor?



Yes.


----------

